# The best jazz amps?



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey fellow players... Can you point me to the best jazz amps?

thanks!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm no jazz player but I used to have a really nice Roland JC-77. I know most jazz players prefer clean, uncoloured tones and in that respect it's hard to beat.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I'm no jazz player but I used to have a really nice Roland JC-77. I know most jazz players prefer clean, uncoloured tones and in that respect it's hard to beat.


I have also heard that the Roland JCs are "the " Jazz amp.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I heard that Ed Bickert used to use one of the orange Roland Cubes. If it's good enought for Ed.....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Peavey Pacer isn't bad. When you kick on the overdrive, it layers the overdriven sound on top of the clean so you have both.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I generally dislike solid state for lack of tube dynamics...but that is true. Ed Bickert could play thru a paper bag and it would sound great.

some of the best older jazz tones were done with tweed deluxe's, but I think you will find the jazz community likes headroom, so not uncommon to see superrev's and twin's. So many choices now...but I like the "humanity" of tubes. ymmv.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember reading good reviews about the Ultralight with 1x12 by Fender last year.

http://www.fender.com/products//sea...=guitaramplifiersenclosures&subcat=ultralight


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> The Jazzkat amp is much loved. It sounds good, it's small and light, it fits in the O/H compartment on an aeroplane.
> 
> http://www.jazzkatamps.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the help! Much appreciated!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i've used an old jc-120 for about 10 years and couldn't live without it
(subject to change if someone bought it for a crazy jacked-up price)

i luv the fact it's fairly portable and has volume to spare

i use it dry (with the chorus off),maybe a touch of 'verb

i'm a fan of the fact it a roar like a monster when needed

alot of jazz guys have been switching to tube amps the last few years

i'd say a roland j.c (120 or a smaller one),a polytone (harder to find but an am for hardcore jazzers),maybe a fender twin (if you are 'strong like ox' and wan to kill everyone with volume),or maybe a vox ac 30 (or ac 15,but i'd think the 15 would break up abit too much at the volume you may need,but i friggin luv those things)

you can find a good jazz chorus for $500,pretty widely available these days


----------



## salvatruco (Mar 17, 2008)

guitarjunky said:


> Hey fellow players... Can you point me to the best jazz amps?
> 
> thanks!


there are a few good all around jazz amps, one i like is the polytone http://www.murchmusic.com/polytone.htm


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

First pick: Polytone

Second pick: Roland JC120




guitarjunky said:


> Hey fellow players... Can you point me to the best jazz amps?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

One more vote for the 5e3.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Better late than never they say :smile:

check these links out

http://www.jazzguitar.be/forum/guitar-amps-gizmos/382-ultimate-guitar-amp.html

http://www.jazzguitar.be/jazz_guitar_amps.html


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Hey fellow players... Can you point me to the best jazz amps?
> 
> thanks!


Opinions are going to be all over the place. But if I could buy any jazz amp that I want, I would buy the Alessandro Comins sight unseen. I trust both makers enough for that.

A lot of jazzers prefer something more portable with tons of headroom so they opt for a powerful, light solid-state heads like the Fender Jazzmaster Ultralight or the Acoustic Image Clarus series and a small cabinet with a single 8", 10" or 12" speaker.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

standel 25L15


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The new Fender jazz amp is the best new one I've heard in a while, but it's no better than many of the tried and true standards already mentioned here. Just as jazz guitars vary, so do amps. The amp one would use for a Django/gypsy/Selmer style guitar might not be the ultimate choice for a Telecaster or a Gibson Tal Farlow, all of which are considered jazz guitars. Add fusion styles and the choices become *rock*ier. 

I don't play enough jazz to have a dedicated jazz amp, but a basic tube amp does the trick for me anyway. Some headroom, some balls, and some warmth is all I really need. 

For what it's worth, some bass amps work nicely for the job, if you have one around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Get the worst sounding (cheap) rock amplifier with ideally a covered back and voila.....you'll get more than a decent jazz tone...an old Peavey bandit does the trick...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alex...I hope you are kidding!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Mooh...I'm not. Try it!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Alex Dann said:


> Get the worst sounding (cheap) rock amplifier with ideally a covered back and voila.....you'll get more than a decent jazz tone...an old Peavey bandit does the trick...


I used to play a Peavey Bandit 65 a long time ago. You can read my opinion of it in the thread titled "Worst amp you've ever played" or something like that.

I know I couldn't get a decent jazz tone (or anything else) out of it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Get the worst sounding (cheap) rock amplifier with ideally a covered back and voila.....you'll get more than a decent jazz tone...an old Peavey bandit does the trick...Try it!" Alex Dann.

Good luck with that. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. 

Tone involves so much more than just the amp of course, but I don't figure there's any percentage in going cheap on any one part of the signal chain. Your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Surprised no one mentioned...*

Carr amps.... I've seen quite a few jazz folks using them lately on TV.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The owner of a well known music store gave me that tip some time ago....of course, i had the same reaction as you did.....keep an open mind and try it. Much better if you have a closed back. For disclosure purposes...i do own a Matchless SC30, a CAA OD-50 Classic +, an AXE FX and of course....a Peavey Bandit 

YMMV.



Mooh said:


> "Get the worst sounding (cheap) rock amplifier with ideally a covered back and voila.....you'll get more than a decent jazz tone...an old Peavey bandit does the trick...Try it!" Alex Dann.
> 
> Good luck with that. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alex...The OP was looking for "the best" and I stated an opinion. So what, we disagree, nothing at all about having an open mind.

Paul...Yeah, Bickert has it happening, but whatever amp, he made everything sound good. I believe that any guitar designed for a clean tone, like the Tele, makes for a more than acceptable jazz guitar, and the Tele is a particularly good one. Matching hands to axe to amp is a real skill.

Tone is so subjective.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

"but I don't figure there's any percentage in going cheap on any one part of the signal chain"

Mooh...my point for a good jazz tone was that you don't need to spend a lot of $$$$ (which you seem to think - quote above). The best is debatable...I'm as guilty as anyone in owning high end amps which is why i disclosed the amps i use above.

yes, i agree - let's move on


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I never said one has to spend a lot of money, but I did say that going cheap ("worst sounding"?) wasn't the answer.

Cheap? Expensive? Okay, clarification and definitions are missing I suppose. For example, the lowest end practice amps marketed to young rockers don't sound good to my ears for any tone; and high end boutique amps aren't necessary either for decent tone. There is alot of middle ground, and that's most of the market. My experience is that anyone who buys "the worst sounding (cheap) rock amplifier" is ultimately unhappy with the tone for any purpose. I hear folks make those statements ("the owner of a well known music store gave me that tip") and it just smacks of salesmanship rather than good ears and advice.

My last word on the subject, thanks for listening.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you've misunderstood....the worst sounding "rock amp" will give that "woolly" jazz tone. it makes sense when you think about it.

salesmanship? I'm not following.


----------



## mrmuzikhead (Jun 24, 2007)

My 2 Red Iron Amps destroy all my others for Jazz or anything else. Dynamic and dead quiet they are the shit! Other amps I have include a Roland jazz chorus 120, fender 63' vibroverb reissue with 2X matchless 10's. Gibson goldtone 30RVS and GA15RV, Trace Elliot Velocette and an SE version fender pro junior to name a few.


----------

